# Anyone ever get a vehicle added to Select that wasn't on the list?



## beachfitrob (Apr 6, 2016)

I was hoping to get a pure electric car added for a number of reasons. One of my pax even gave me a 5 star rating saying it should be on select, so there's that...


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Envy. I wish I could get a Tesla as well.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Which car? I've seen plenty of posts about people getting cars that weren't listed approved. It does seem to depend on the market though.


----------



## z289sec (Apr 6, 2016)

Audi A3 isn't on the Dallas area select list, but is in other areas. Contacted Uber about it, and they put me on select. Not that I am making a killing with it, but the occasional select fares add up quick.


----------



## Schrodinger's Car (Feb 2, 2016)

zandor said:


> Which car? I've seen plenty of posts about people getting cars that weren't listed approved. It does seem to depend on the market though.


It does vary by market. I was automatically bumped up to select in March even though my car wasn't on the list at the time. They finally published the updated San Antonio list about 2 weeks ago.

I had my car removed from select status recently. Many select riders were happy with my car and service, but there were enough out there that didn't like my "damn Ford" (as one select rider snobbishly put it) to drop my ratings significantly. Customer cancel rate was high for select requests as well. I'm fairly sure that uber never informed customers of the changes to the vehicles on the the select platform. It's much easier to down-rate the driver than to complain to uber I suppose.

San Antonio gets TONS of tourists, so having different standards for different cities didn't help.

Select drivers with cars that don't traditionally fit the "luxury" class may want to keep an eye on their ratings. Just passing along some good advice from ATX 22. The extra $$$ was good while it lasted but not really worth it in the long run.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Schrodinger's Car said:


> It does vary by market. I was automatically bumped up to select in March even though my car wasn't on the list at the time. They finally published the updated San Antonio list about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I had my car removed from select status recently. Many select riders were happy with my car and service, but there were enough out there that didn't like my "damn Ford" (as one select rider snobbishly put it) to drop my ratings significantly. Customer cancel rate was high for select requests as well. I'm fairly sure that uber never informed customers of the changes to the vehicles on the the select platform. It's much easier to down-rate the driver than to complain to uber I suppose.
> 
> ...


People get so hung up on brand names. "Expensive" brands are capable of building crappy cars, and "cheap" brands are capable of building really nice cars. The same company that makes Maserati and Alfa Romeo makes the Dodge Dart. 99% of what makes a car expensive has nothing to do with passenger experience. They can't see the fancy displays on your dash, won't notice most - if any of the features and wouldn't want you to do 0-60 in 3 seconds or pull .98 g's while they're in the car. If the car looks sharp on the outside, is comfortable and has leather interior that should be enough. And I doubt they would be ashamed to have this "damn Ford" in their driveway:


----------



## z289sec (Apr 6, 2016)

Reminds me of the story behind my wife's A3. We simply wanted a decent fuel economy car with a few more amenities than her Ford Fiesta she had before, since she drives so many miles to and from work every day. We found the Audi, and got a smoking deal on a car that was only a year old. And only paid a little over 7K more than we did for her Ford Fiesta. And it gets within 1.5 to 2 mpg of the Fiesta.

Yet, most people act like this is really some high end luxury ride. Name recognition goes a long way I guess......some people.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Or that Mercedes Benz commercial vehicles are completely different from their consumer grade counterparts offering absolutely no luxury features and priced fairly cheap and reasonable. Yet everyone believes Sprinters are the epitome of luxury when it really comes down to finding a good upfit for it because the shell of a van is very basic. In fact I kind of like the Ford Transit better from a drivers perspective, but people here in America are so brainwashed. Such impractical things we have to do in car service just to keep up an image..lol


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Lando74 said:


> The same company that makes Maserati and Alfa Romeo makes the Dodge Dart


Funny story; I was at a gas station one day and this guy had a Maserati Ghibli...I asked to take a look to see if they updated the Uconnect system like they did in the newer 300s. He gave me this puzzled look and was trying to hold in the disappointment that the Ghibli and 300 share a lot of the same components minus the left over Ferrari engine parts they shove in the scaled down Pentastar block it uses.


----------

